# Dominika z Diehlomov - female - 13 months



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Self stack photos so not the best, sorry. Can a general critique be made? Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL head!! Feminine and strong!

I wish I could critique other things, but because she's a solid black, and your background is a bit dark, I can't see much


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Xeph said:


> BEAUTIFUL head!! Feminine and strong!
> 
> I wish I could critique other things, but because she's a solid black, and your background is a bit dark, I can't see much


Thanks for what you provided. Wish you could see more too! Maybe I can talk hubby into helping me out with better pictures but for now this is the best I have. Again, thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll take her, I'll even pay for shipping)


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'll take her, I'll even pay for shipping)


hehehe that conjured up a picture in my mind - Minka with a bunch of stamps pasted to her body.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd fight for her xD She is beautiful. She has nice bone too <3 And feet and pasterns xD


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I'd fight for her xD She is beautiful. She has nice bone too <3 And feet and pasterns xD


Nice bone, nice feet & pasterns, nice head. Cool! Thanks!

Just recently she has started filling out a tad more, giving her a more sturdy look to my eye.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Lovely topline, flowing into a well placed croup and a perfect saber tail. Feminine, yet not weak, head and neck. Very nice expression.
She looks familiar.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning, I love the way she is built.. beautiful dog!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Lovely topline, flowing into a well placed croup and a perfect saber tail. Feminine, yet not weak, head and neck. Very nice expression.
> She looks familiar.


. . . Wish I could see the familiarity . . .

Thanks for the helpful and nice critique


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

VomBlack said:


> She is absolutely stunning, I love the way she is built.. beautiful dog!


Thank you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is beautiful! 

She looks perfect to me! :wub:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> She is beautiful!
> 
> She looks perfect to me! :wub:


Thanks, she is perfect for me!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Jan, you asked for it......
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/162748-akina-z-diehlomov.html#post2191471


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Jan, I think your girl is much prettier than Kina. She is more "sturdy" and has a nicer coat. Temo also had a better coat. Maybe it is Georgia weather?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

From what I can see in the picture.....she is a stunning, black female.
Very nicely balanced......I like her!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nicely balanced female that could use a hair more leg at this age. OK withers and nice topline that flows into a well placed croup. Very good angulation in front though I would like to see a longer upper arm. Good to very good angulation in rear. Good pasterns and nice feet. She has a very cute and soft expression. I also like her. 

Is she an Erri daughter too?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Answering for Jan; Akina and Dominika are littermates.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ahhhhh OK. I am used to littermate's names starting with the same letters.  Saw they were the same age, but figured that might have just been the way things worked out.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Jan, I think your girl is much prettier than Kina. She is more "sturdy" and has a nicer coat. Temo also had a better coat. Maybe it is Georgia weather?


:wub: love love LOVE looking at Akina! I saw you had posted the pics but I didn't want to look until my day was done and I could relax and savor the moment. You know how long I have wanted photos . All I could think about today was when I could sit down and view Akina.

I think both girls are beautiful and felt the same about Temo. Nice looking dogs, all 3. I agree that the coat on Temo and Minka are more alike and Akina's coat is tighter. Minka does seem a tad more study but as Ihczth wrote, she would like to see a bit more leg on Minka and I believe Akina has that on her and I think that lack of leg contributes to Minka's sturdier look. Thanks so much for posting the pics. It made my day! So tell me, do you feel Akina looks more like Erri or Ria, if that's possible to evaluate.




lhczth said:


> Nicely balanced female that could use a hair more leg at this age. OK withers and nice topline that flows into a well placed croup. Very good angulation in front though I would like to see a longer upper arm. Good to very good angulation in rear. Good pasterns and nice feet. She has a very cute and soft expression. I also like her.
> 
> Is she an Erri daughter too?


Thanks for the critique Ihczth, I'm trying to learn more about conformation and your assessment helps a lot. And as Mary said, both Minka and Akina are Erri daughters. There were the only two females (and a bunch of boys) in the litter so it has been fun talking to Mary about the our girls.

Names: We found it interesting the similarity in the names Akina & Minka, even if the first letter of the name is not the same


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> From what I can see in the picture.....she is a stunning, black female.
> Very nicely balanced......I like her!


Thank you for taking the time to post your comments, I appreciate your expertise. Your comments paired with the other knowledgable posters has given me a better idea on Minka's structure . . . And since no dog is perfect, I'll take stunning and balanced!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> She is a beautiful girl!


What a nice bunch of GSD lovers! Thank you for complimenting my girl. She makes me happy when I look at her and working with her. I know we all have dog blindness but whatever, she has been the best! We do a lot of "stuff" and she is always game. On top of that she is a very happy dog and I love that!


----------

